

Ask HN: Why does LinkedIn suck – what is it missing? - yogi123

I realize I&#x27;m presupposing that it sucks. But, I rarely check it. I can&#x27;t be alone.
======
kateklink
We're currently building a tool, which uses Linkedin API, and I performed a
fair amount of customer interviews about their use of professional network
and, well, Linkedin. A popular opinion of what I've heard is "Linkedin is
dead", cause it's very old-school and not flexible to adapt to changes. People
use it for just adding contacts, sometimes randomly, and then they rarely do
anything with them. Recently they announced the restrictions to their API
program, meaning that new cool tools, which try to make more sense of Linkedin
data, will not be able to use Linkedin data anymore. I guess, that will make
it even more unpopular for users.

------
gamechangr
It's really for the benefit of the Employer -- not the employee, so it "sucks"
for your side of the equation. If you had to find 25 C++ programmers for a
government project that starts in June...it would be an amazing tool. (I'm not
a recruiter)

It's pretty pointless for a job seeker, though I have received a handful of
"leads" from recruiters -- so it might have some value.

------
weinzierl
What I found missing in LinkedIn is a way to show the chain of people that
connect you with another person. Xing has this and it's really fun to play
with it.

I left LinkedIn when they had their data breach in 2011 so I don't know if
they have added this feature in the last couple of years. And apropos data
breach - trust, maybe trust, that's for me the main thing that's missing.

